# Puppy Socialization Checklist



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I brought this up in a different thread, and as there was interest, I thought I'll share the list we started putting together in preparation for our baby!

We are not into sports, so we are not including sport events, otherwise, would love to hear additional ideas --

At Home:
Bath tub
Vacuum
Mow
Chain saw
Fan
Blender
Gas stove
Ovens
Music, radio, TV
Pile of wood
Backyard
Fire in the fireplace
Washer/dryer
Ironing
Christmas Tree, outdoor lights, etc.
Outdoor fountain
Outside:
Ocean	Carmel, Aptos/Seascape beach, Santa Cruz Beachwalk
Vasona Park (Ducks, different bridges, lake, creeks, freeway underpath, different trails, trail by the freeway, bikers, people with children, joggers, children trolleys, etc.)
Hakone Gardens (Turtles, gazebo over the water, gravel in Zen Garden, hights, bamboo grove, etc.)
Standford Mall (Open Café, veggie stands, etc.)
Saratoga Farmer's Market (People, stalls, smells!, food)
Vet (Just pop in, introductions, vets cats, smells, scales)
Petstore	
Nursery	
Montalvo	(Paths, groves, redwoods, lawns)
San Jose drive through (Big City)
Freeway driving (Cars, speed, smells)
Open air restaurant in Santa Cruz	
Pastor's House	
Church	
Home Depot	
Puppy classes
Friends


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

what about opening and closing an umbrella
knocking on the door
doorbell
cappicino maker


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Eve-Lynn,

These are great!

I've added them to the list and adopted "Cappucino maker" to our situation by saying "Tea kettle whistle" : )

Tanya


----------



## silver0834 (Sep 7, 2008)

How many times do you try to expose them to these things, especially the more "rare" ones? Is once ever enough?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think the more different things they're exposed to, the better. 

I'd like to add:
icecream machine - CRUNCH WRRRRR for 45 minutes - Otto slept through it









Otto's first week here happened to coincide with heavy equipment courtesy of the water department replacing all the pipes under the street. 

We also had quite a few thunder/lightening stormy those first few weeks.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We also took Link to the bus mall where the bus converge downtown to get him used to those sounds, we went to a gun range and they were shooting a shotgun so he heard those signs. Don't forget to have your puppy walk on different surfaces too. We went on a hike this summer and walked across a train bridge and there was a metal sidewalk that we had to walk across. 

Also don't forget skateboards, bikes, strollers, wheelchairs anything that looks different to them.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Dealing with people:

- Men/women with hats/coats/scarves (will have to wait a bit for that one...unless you want to show us pics of you all dressed up!







)

- People taller than you (D is still uncomfortable with people who are taller than BF and I at first)

- People of different ethnicities.


Umm...that's about all I've got.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't forget people with walkers or canes. The other one is someone with a child on their shoulders. Link barked at that when he was younger.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

People carrying umbrellas.....Molly freaked the first time she saw someone with an umbrella.
Also hang out at a local train station. I used to pick my sister from the train station and Molly got used to the noises of the train and then all the people milling around the station.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

door bell 

drive through car wash/bank/fast food

school playground

rollerblades 

bus, fire engine, any sirens 

thunderstorms (I wonder if you can find a recording of the sound of thunder?) 

random loud noises---bang pots and pans, or drop a book, any startling sound. 

Also--walking across different surfaces. Pup should get a chance to walk on: 

dirt, mowed grass, tall weeds, wooden decking, cement, blacktop, gravel, sand, wood chips....etc. 

And very important: socializing to being physically handled. Touch every part of the puppy---ears, inside mouth, butt, feet, belly, tail, paws, etc. and praise big. Start grooming (or "pretend" grooming right away to get him used to it.)


----------



## Ahmad7 (Aug 27, 2008)

What would you do when he/she freaks out? Also I still dont understand the whole thing with the shots... people say not to take him out to often and then other people say just dont let him get into contact with unknown dogs. Can anyone clarify. thanks.


----------

